# Bolivian Ram Sexing



## Plorbond (May 6, 2021)

Hey all, just wanted to see if anyone could sex these Rams. Based on the vents I think I have a male and a female but I'm starting to think I may have both males. Was hoping someone better at this than me could chime in.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Whew.... who knows?
The M-F differences in this species are very subtle. And really, the only way I've been able to tell 'em apart is when they spawn. Behavioral differences, when the female holds on the eggs and fans them. The male becomes a bit more anxious and will patrol a bit around the site.
But all of that stuff about the supposedly 'chunkier' looking females and the longer, more filamentous tips on the males, has mostly proven inaccurate in my experience. Without actual spawning to inform behavioral differences, the males and females of this species are just really hard to tell apart.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Without any clear secondary sexual characteristics to go by, your most reliable guide is to observe the fishes behaviour. Keep your eye on them, it may be subtle at first, but will become obvious with time. :fish:


----------

